# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Serotropin

## BAMBAM2385

Any have any feedback on this brand? Comes 20iu's per vial

There's been some bs on other forums about it feedback seems to be up and down and wanted to see what you guys had to say about it.

----------


## alextg

I dont know anything about that hgh , but was looking at the net and some forums and some ppl claimed its fake.Not only from the stats of the company a so called representative of the company inside the forum appeared (like the actual company has a PO Box as an address etc) but from their webpage itself and some things that doesnt go together ...

To be sure i'd stay away from it and find something more certain to be not fake ... Thats only my opinion.Hope i helped
Good luck

----------


## Govaga

What about this brand, is this familar to anyone?

----------


## alextg

you're asking if jins are familiar ? Yes they are very well known.But i dont know if the ones u have are legit cause i think the factory stopped exporting long time now ... Someone else might be more familiar about jins ..

----------


## Govaga

Thanks.... I'll do a little more research. Can you recommend the appropriate area to post?

----------


## dback

so what is the verdict on the serotropin? gtg?

----------


## alextg

if ur asking me , i wouldnt get it ... i prefer getting something with many good feedbacks ...

----------


## petethemanc

> What about this brand, is this familar to anyone?



Jins are very good, but im afraid the ones you have are counterfeit my friend. Mine are all sealed with anti counterfeit codes. Did your source tell you that a Gensci engineer left and his making his own?

----------


## HIITB$

bump on this, anyone know anything else about serotropin be good or bad? I ordered some Blues from source and got these instead. 5-20iu bottle. Not even sure if it's worth running or not  :Frown:

----------


## HIITB$

last bump but if anyone has anything good or bad to say about these id like to hear it  :7up:

----------


## 2gethuge

Any one out there try these? I have some on the way and would like to hear what others think of them.

----------


## BigBilly

I have been using them for a while they are legit and best price out there right now. Lots of feedback on thesourcecheck.com about them. They have other shit to like igf but havent used that.

----------


## 2gethuge

Bump for some more feedback.

----------


## lovbyts

> I have been using them for a while they are legit and best price out there right now. Lots of feedback on thesourcecheck.com about them. They have other shit to like igf but havent used that.


Looks like someone is promoting the source check to me... One post and other first or 2nd time posters. yeah we ill jump on the band wagon.  :Aajack:

----------


## HIITB$

> Looks like someone is promoting the source check to me... One post and other first or 2nd time posters. yeah we ill jump on the band wagon.



Maybe he is but i still wish i knew if there was a lot of feedback about them over there or not LOL

----------


## HIITB$

shameless bump

----------


## Barch

I haven't used the Serotropins, but there is a site where there's a lot of good feedback on them..

----------


## ciscoccie

This is sold in Canada, I know somebody who used it with good results

----------


## 2gethuge

Any more feedback?

----------


## ezlimitz

there is another site where there are a lot of pos comments...let me know what you think if you get them...

----------


## Z0SIKS

I am using the red box serotropin....Having good results after 4 months, had the china kind with no results......Lost about 4% bf and getting huge pumps with slight hand numbness, tell-tale signs of good GH.....Just my 2 cents.

----------

